# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  eso me pasa por no acabar de leer

## newwave

pues eso, compre una caja boston buda en tiendamagia y por no acabar de leer la descripcion que se hacia del producto no me di cuenta que era una "Caja Buda Sucker de Medio Dolar", ya sabeis, de esas que no les caben las monedas, y yo venga a buscar la tapa por el envoltorio hasta que al final me di cuenta de mi error. la proxima vez no sere tan impaciente y acabare de leer la descripcion. lo juro  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Hola 

Llamanos que podemos arreglar para que la devuelvas. Es una pena que te hayas comprado algo que quedará guardado en un cajón.

Saludos

----------


## newwave

bueno, creo que me quedare con ella y mas adelante os comprare una caja boston buda. muchas gracias por la respuesta y el ofrecimiento. ¿por cierto, como obtengo el 10% de descuento, se aplica automaticamente al llegar a los 50 mensajes y al hacer la compra y observar el e-mail se aplica? :roll:

----------


## Ravenous

Por lo que pone el anuncio referente a eso, tienes que tener acceso al area secreta (ocultación YA!  :D ) y al hacer el pedido indicar tu nick del foro.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Si quieres disfrutar del 10% de descuento en tus compras de tiendamagia lo único que debes hacer es notificárnoselo en los comentarios del pedido, diciéndoles tu nombre de usuario del foro.

(Extraido de un mensaje de Mariano en la zona secreta) 

Un saludo.

----------


## newwave

gracias a los dos :D

----------

